# The Next Grand-Palooza Knife Fight Event Extraordinaire -- Minneapolis 2017



## mr drinky (Dec 2, 2016)

I have not been on the forums in a while. I have kids, depression, knives, a wife, did I mention kids? 

Anyhow, I feel that in the upper Midwest we have some amazing knife resources. Salty, Mario, Chuckles, CustomFan, Heldentenor, moi-self Mr. Drinky, Justin 0505, and some others that I will feel bad for missing...KKf member came from AZ, Chicago, Wisconsin, MN etc.

So the last knife party we had was epic. We had 300+ knives from many custom makers. Burke, Dabney, Haburn, Nguyen, and Bloodroot made blades to test out, and we all had many other blades to make things obscene.

Then we had a debris field of people littering my house for three days straight....

It was the last time we all hung out with Danny, and it was cool...and I will never forget that time. We are approaching the year mark when Danny signed out of the forum for the last time, and this deserves a good party. A really good fuc**n party.

So this is what I want, or would like, etc.

* I am going to make the dates to ensure that Stefan Kellar can possibly make it. He needs to come. He's coming. Did I say he is coming?
* I would love for 2-4 makers to come. That happened last time too. 
* I would love to have some Randy billets of damascus. 
* My dream is for someone to do a hammer-in. Or in lieu of that some sort of quenching or heat treatment. Teach the cooks about steel. Just do it.
* I'm not sure where and when this will happen. I have a place in Chicao and here in Minneapolis. We'll see....and I might be buying a bar.

Yeah, and all of that other stuff...

Let me know if you are interested. 

Karring


----------



## chinacats (Dec 2, 2016)

So cool to see you back in the neighborhood Karring. Miss Danny every time I see one of his old posts...this sounds like a good plan.

Cheers


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 2, 2016)

By the way, when you read my initial post try to read it with the John C. Riley voice in your head.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 2, 2016)

I would love to send a blade , I am so bummed I couldn't make one for the PNW gathering, wish I could make in person, I will be in USA in late September


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm always open for a KKF shin dig. Need to burn some frequent flyer miles too.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm new here but this sounds EPIC. If it happens in Chicago I'd love to be included.

May I ask if stones could be a thing as well?


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 2, 2016)

And just like a couple of years ago, this sounded like the best idea when I had way too much to drink. Oh well...it worked out last time too.

As far as timing, I am looking at something next fall. The last party took way too much planning, and three months lead time was not enough for makers to put a blade together if they wanted to send something in. 

And now I am going to have to check my PMs, as I am pretty sure I offered to relocate Dave Martell's whole family to Minneapolis, cash in my 401k for his leisure, and work as his man servant in perpetuity. 

k.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't know is it just going to be a bunch of old guys napping in recliners? :rofl2:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ow-old-are-you-guys/page15?highlight=Fcuk+you


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 2, 2016)

bkultra said:


> I don't know is it just going to be a bunch of old guys napping in recliners? :rofl2:
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ow-old-are-you-guys/page15?highlight=Fcuk+you



Sort of. And knives too.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 2, 2016)

StereoPete has a tendency to fall asleep in chairs. He is the mod for this forum too. Let's see if he notices.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Dec 2, 2016)

I will be there.


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 2, 2016)

I will be there too (IF CHICAGO irate1


----------



## Elfen23 (Dec 15, 2016)

Not sure how I missed this thread for so long, but I will move hell itself to make it. Even if only to be able to meet some of you in person, and say Thanks for fueling Danny's passions. :urweird:

I'm not nearly as smart and funny as he was, but I'm getting my legs back underneath me a little bit everyday. This will be fun to look forward to


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 17, 2016)

You know I'll be there. Even sober it will be a blast. 
I should have my motorhome by then.


----------



## heldentenor (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll be there. I picked up a couple of blades since the last one that don't get nearly the use they deserve. If it's in MPLS, I might be able to line up something cool through some guys that Chuckles knows.


----------

